# Kraut-Bacon-Muffins



## cara (Jul 29, 2006)

haven't tried yet, but it sounds worth a try... but I would skip the caraways.. ;o)

150g Sauerkraut
1 T caraway seeds
210g flour
40g oat meal
2 T bakingpowder
1/2 T baking soda
some salt
black pepper
2 eggs
50ml oil
1/4 l (250ml) milk
100g cubed bacon

for decoration: fresh grated cheese e.g. Emmenthaler

cut the Kraut in smaller pieces, mix with caraway seeds.
In a bowl mix flour, oatmeal, baking powder, -soda, salt and pepper
whisk the eggs in another bowl, add oil and milk
combine the two mixtures just enough to blend, add the Kraut-bacon-mix
spoon the batter into the pan and bake in the preheated oven 20-25min at 180°C/350°F.

for conversions see here


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love kraut, looks like an interesting recipe to make.


----------



## Shunka (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good!! I would skip the caraway seeds too. Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------

